# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Σαν την μητέρα ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!!!!!

## marouba

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι 34 χρονών παντρεμένη με 2 παιδιά 8,5 και 10 χρονών. Δυστυχώς και εγώ στις 31 Ιανουαρίου 2011 έχασα την μητέρα μου. Εχασα τον κόσμο!!!!!!! Πριν από 5 χρόνια είχε διαγνωστεί λέμφωμα (είδος καρκίνου στου λεμφαδένες), μας είχαν πει τότε οι γιατροί οτι είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράματα για την ζωή της. Όμως το παλέψαμε και τα καταφέραμε!!!!! Απο τότε το παρακολουθούσαμε έκανε τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις και πήγαιναν όλα καλά....
Φέτος πριν τις γιορτές και ύστερα απο μια αξονική έδειξε πάλι κάτι αλλά ευτυχώς στην αρχή. Ο γιατρός μας είπε οτι δεν τον ανησυχεί και θα κάνουμε 3 σχήματα αλλά πιο βαρειά αυτή την φορά για να το προλάβουμε. Και μετά θα κάνουμε την αυτόλογη μεταμόσχευση. Εγώ αυτή την φορά δεν είχα καλό προαίσθημα όπως και η ίδια και η αδερφή μου το ίδιο. Μπήκε πράγματι εκανε το πρώτο σχήμα και βγήκε μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά, όμως η μαμά μου συνέχιζε να μην νιώθει καθόλου καλά ανοσοποιητικό χάλια δεν μπορούσε να φάει να πιεί και έκανε συνέχεια έμετους. Πήγαμε στον γιατρό της αλλά εκείνη την ημέρα δεν εφημέρευε το νοσοκομείο τις έκανε εξετάσεις οι οποίες έδειχναν τις τιμές της πολύ χαμηλές. Μας είπε οτι οφείλεται στο σχήμα όμως αν ανέβαζε πυρετό την ίδια ημέρα θα πρέπει να πάει στο εφημερεύον νοσοκομείο. Έκατσε όμως και έγραψε το ιστορικό της και την φαρμακευτική αγωγή της. Φύγαμε..... Το βράδυ όντως ανέβασε πυρετό και φύγαμε με ασθενοφόρο πια γιατί δυσκολευόταν στην αναπνοή. Μας έκαναν φυσικά εισαγωγή με λοίμωξη του αναπνευστικού (είχε ξαναπεράσει το 2005 αλλα ολα καλά), επεσαν όλοι οι γιατροί επάνω της. Το μοναδικό που μας έλεγαν και μας ρώταγαν όλοι είναι:μα καλά πήγατε σήμερα στον θεράπων ιατρό της που την παρακολουθεί τόσα χρόνια και με τέτοια κλινική εικόνα σας άφησε να βγείτε επειδή δεν εφημέρευε;;;;;;; Κι όμως ναι!!!!!! Τελος πάντων, καθε μέρα και χειρότερα εμεινε 2,5 εβδομάδες στο δωμάτιο, μονόκλινο μάλιστα, χωρις να έχουμε δώσει τίποτα και σε κανέναν!!!!! Μετά την λοίμωξη του αναπνευστικού και με 0 τιμές στο ανοσοποιοητικό η μανούλα μου αρχιζε και χειροτέρευε μερα με την μέρα. Δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες για το περάσαμε οικογενειακώς, αγωνία και ..... τι να σας πω..... Μέχρι που μας κάλεσαν οι γιατροί και μας λένε οτι έπαθε πνευμονικό οίδημα και πρέπει τώρα να αποφασίσουμε να την διασωληνόσουμε ή την χάνουμε τώρα απο την καρδιά γιατί είχε κουραστεί.... Φυσικά και έγινε την έβαλαν στην εντατική, ευτυχώς στο ίδιο νοσοκομείο πηγαίναμε κάθε μέρα στις 2:30 μ.μ. για ενημέρωση την βλέπαμε και φεύγαμε. Όμως εκείνη την Δευτέρα μας άφησαν τελευταίους οι γιατροί για ενημέρωση. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ΠΟΤΕ την έκφραση της γιατρού.... μας κούνησε το κεφάλι και μας λεέι: Δυστυχώς είναι σε πολύ κρίσιμη κατασταση γιατι ο πνεύμονας έχει γεμίσει αίμα και πλέον εχει κουραστεί και μηχανικά να αναπνέει. Φαντάζεστε πως ήμουν εκείνη την στιγμή...... Πήγα μέσα στην αίθουσα και της φώναζα ΜΑΜΑ ΜΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΞΥΠΝΑ!!!!! ΚΛΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΣ!!! Το μηχάνημα δίπλα της οταν μπήκα έλεγε 220 χτύπους της καρδιάς οταν της φώναζα πήγε 221!!!! Θέλω να πιστεύω πως με άκουσε και με κατάλαβε. Αυτό ήταν όταν γύρισα στο σπίτι μου στις 6:30 το απόγευμα με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο πατέράς μου να μου πει οτι η μανούλα μου έφυγε...
Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ακόμα ήταν 57 χρονών!!!!! Ηταν νέα και γεμάτη ζωή ακόμα!!!! Καθημερινά μιλάγαμε 5- 6 φορές τηλεφωνικώς και κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο ή ερχόταν σπίτι μου ή πηγαίναμε εμείς σε εκείνη!!!! Δεν μπορώ να το διανοηθώ ακόμα οτι δεν θα την ξαναδώ ποτέ. Είμαι θυμωμένη!!!!! Δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα άλλο εκτός απο το να την σκέφτομαι!!!! Κάθομαι και κλαίω μόνη μόνη μου χωρίς να με καταλαβαίνει κανένας, μπροστά στα παιδιά μου κάνω τον καραγκιόζη τους γελάω αλλά μετά θλίψη και κλάμα!!!!! Έχω χάσει κιλά δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα εκτός απο το να την σκέφτομαι συνέχεια!!!!!!! Αυτές τις μέρες σκέφτομαι περιέργα πράγματα οτι πλέον δεν φοβαμαι να πεθανω τουλάχιστον θα πάω να την βρώ ή να φύγω μόνη για κάπου χωρίς να ξέρει κανείς τίποτα!!!!! 
Μανούλα, μου λείπεις ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ Σ' ΑΓΑΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!

----------


## crazy_diamond

marouba μου, καλησπέρα.

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το θάνατο της μητέρας σου. Ο πατέρας μου πέθανε πριν 10 μήνες. Δεν είχε κλείσει ακόμα τα 56.. 
Πριν 10 μήνες, το γράφω, το διαβάζω και μου φαίνεται ένας εξωπραγματικός αριθμός. Άλλες φορές είναι σα να πέρασε καιρός πολύς κι άλλες είναι σα να το συνειδητοποίησα μόλις χθες. Πονάει ο ρημάδης ο θάνατος, είναι ξερός και στεγνός και δε χωράει ούτε φρου φρου ούτε αρώματα. 

Δεν πειράζει που δε σε νοιάζει τίποτα άλλο αυτόν τον καιρό. Δεν πειράζει που σκέφτεσαι τη μανούλα σου, που σου λείπει, που είσαι θυμωμένη, που είσαι θλιμμένη. Και είναι εντάξει που κλαις. Να κλαις, αφού σου βγαίνει και πονάς. Να θρηνήσεις. Είναι λυτρωτικό. Να είσαι όπως νιώθεις.. 
Εγώ άργησα να πάρω το δρόμο των δακρύων και το πένθος έχει τον τρόπο του να ριζώνει βαθιά μέσα μας αν δεν αφεθούμε σε αυτό και δεν το βιώσουμε.

Η μανούλα σου είναι και θα είναι πάντα μέσα σου. *Ό,τι μένει είναι αγάπη*, marouba. Αυτό πάντα θα το λέω. Βάστα τη γερά. Δε ξεθυμαίνει από μέσα μας. 
Ο πόνος κάποια στιγμή ξεθωριάζει. Αλλά θέλει χρόνο. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τώρα πόσο ανακουφίζει ο χρόνος αλλά να τον εμπιστευτείς.

Θέλω να σου πω και κάτι ακόμα. Μην κάνεις τον καραγκιόζη μπροστά στα παιδάκια σου.. Τα παιδιά αντιλαμβάνονται πολύ καλά με τις μικρές τους ευαίσθητες κεραίες ακόμα και αυτά που δε λέγονται ακόμα και αυτά που δεν φαίνονται. Να τους πεις ότι είσαι λυπημένη, να τους πεις ότι η δική τους η μανούλα αυτό το διάστημα πονάει και να τα αφήσεις να σε αγκαλιάσουν με την αγάπη τους, να είναι κοντά σου, δίπλα σου..

Κουράγιο, ναι; Σου αφήνω μια ζεστή σκέψη, δυνατή αγκαλιά και χαμόγελο  :Smile:

----------


## marouba

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου!!!! Ο,τι μένει είναι αγάπη όπως μου έγραψες αλλά δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω ακόμα!!!! Θέλω κάθε μέρα να πηγαίνω κοντά της, το μυαλό μου είναι εκεί!!!! Συνέχεια μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η τελευταία φορά που την είδα εκει...... ξαπλωμένη...... και μου λείπει τόσο.......!!!!!!!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μεσα απο τα λόγια σου βούρκωσα και πόνεσα εν μέρη μαζί σου, τί ειναι η μάνα, να χάνεις το πιο αγαπητό πρόσωπο της ζωής σου, και τόσο νέα. Συλληπητήρια και σου εύχομαι μέσα απο τη καρδιά μου να πενθήσεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται.

----------


## marouba

> Μεσα απο τα λόγια σου βούρκωσα και πόνεσα εν μέρη μαζί σου, τί ειναι η μάνα, να χάνεις το πιο αγαπητό πρόσωπο της ζωής σου, και τόσο νέα. Συλληπητήρια και σου εύχομαι μέσα απο τη καρδιά μου να πενθήσεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.............

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Έχω τετοιο πονο φιλη μου που ισως κακως σου γράφω.Αλλα νοιωθω την αναγκη να σου πω ΟΤΙ ΝΑΙ, ΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Εχεις δικιο. Εχασα την αγαπη μου, τον αντρα μου που υπεραγαπουσα. Αν έχανα και τη μανουλα μου δεν θα υπηρχε χωρος εδω για μενα. Θα ημουν τελειωμενη ΑΛΛΑ............εγω που περναω τετοιο ζόρι που δεν ξερω που βρισκομαι, που εχω χασει την πίστη μου πια....θα σου πω ενα πράγμα. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΡΕΥΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ. ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΥΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ. Η ΕΥΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΛΑΣ ΣΟΥ. Κρατα την και βαστα.............δεν εχω αλλο κουραγιο....πεθαινω κι εγω καθε μερα......

----------


## marouba

Κατερίνα γειά σου, δεν κάνεις κακώς που μου γράφεις..... Μίλησα με ψυχολόγο και μου είπε οτι πολυ καλά έκανα και άρχισα να γράφω τα συναισθήματα μου εδώ.... Σήμερα κλείνει 2 μήνες ακριβώς.... Μου λείπει τόσο πολύ...... Το ξέρω η μία δίνει εστω και γραπτά κουράγιο στην άλλη..... Με διαφορετικό πόνο η μία αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ΠΟΝΟΣ.... Έχω και άλλο πρόβλημα να αντιμετωπίσω... Ο γιός μου 10 χρονών έχει βγάλει μια κακία στο σχολείο.... Την Δευτέρα 28/3 πήγα για τους βαθμούς... Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι μου είπε για την συμπεριφορά του για την επίδοση του στα μαθήματα. Μου έλεγε ψέματα οτι δεν εχει τίποτα.. Αλλα οπως καταλαβαίνεις είχε..... Ψέματα πολλά. Το απογευμα εκείνης της ημέρας του είπα πολλά και'γω και ο άντρας μου. Το βράδυ βρήκα και μίλησα με την ψυχολόγο και είπαμε πολλά και για εμένα αλλά και για το παιδί. Βγάζει μια απάθεια για όλα. Τελος πάντων μην σε κουράζω μου είπε πως να το χειριστώ του μίλησα και μίλησα και στην δασκάλα του. (Ευτυχώς είναι πολύ καλή...) Απο πίσω είναι και η μικρή η οποία χτες ξαφνικά αρχισε να κλαίει, το καλό με εκείνη είναι οτι εκλαψε τότε και μου μίλαγε συνέχεια σε αντίθεση με τον γιό μου, της είπα γιατί κλαίς και μου απάντησε οτι μου λείπει η γιαγιά μου!!!! Την θέλω πίσω κ.ά. Πες μου σε ποιόν να δώσω κουράγιο στα παιδιά ή σε εμένα!!!!! Δεν μποτώ άλλο δεν το αντέχω ψυχολογικά και σωματικά. Κατερίνα χίλια συγγνώμη για αυτά που γράφω για έμενα κουράγιο και σε 'σένα. Το ξέρω ότι έφυγε και μου έδωσε την ευχή της όπως πιστέυω και για τον Κώστα το ίδιο. Κουράγιο και πολύ δύναμη το ξέρω είναι πολύ δύσκολο!!!!!! Επίσης κάτι τελευταίο αν θέλεις μίλησε και εσύ με κάποιον ψυχολόγο καλό θα σου κάνει και όχι κακό. Φιλιά πολλά και ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!!!!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Σε καταλαβαινω για τα παιδια θα ειναι ζορι για σένα. μεγάλο, αλλά αυτο θα το αντέξεις. Θα δεις, με την ευχουλα της μανουλας σου. Για τον Κώστα μου δεν ξέρω κορίτσι μου γιατι ήταν 38 χρονων παλληκάρι και ενα μωρο στην ψυχη..............
Θέλω και το βλεπω με καλο ματι τον ψυχολογο αλλά δεν ξερω κανέναν να παω και δεν ξερω ποιοι ειναι καλοι για περιπτώσεις πένθους........

----------


## marouba

Είχα μέρες να μπω για να γράψω κάτι. Σήμερα περνάω την χειρότερη μερα από τότε.... Τελικά οσο περνάει ο καιρός είναι πιο δύσκολο και πονάει πιο πολύ.... Μου φταίνε όλοι και όλα.... Δεν θέλω να μιλάω σε κανέναν... Σκέφτομαι για παράδειγμα μέχρι να χωρίσω... Χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος. Έτσι.....Έχουν πέσει πολλά επάνω μου!!! Μου φταίνε όλα και όλοι!!!! Τα παιδιά, η καθημερινότητα που και εκει θα πρέπει να είμαι εντάξει και να τα ξεπερνάω όλα. Ε δεν μπορώ άλλο!!!! Θέλω να φύγω μόνη μου για κάπου!!! Το ξέρω οτι δεν γίνεται, μεχρι και για το Πάσχα με το ζόρι θα πάω στο χωριό το άνδρα μου!!!! Μόνο για τα παιδιά!!!! Δεν αντέχεται άλλο αυτό πονάει πάρα μα πάρα πολύ!!! Μίλησα με την ψυχολόγο..... έκανα κάποια πράγματα που μου είπε.... Αλλά η ρημάδα η σκέψη και η είκονα της είναι μέσα στα μάτια μου!!!!! Δεν μπορώ να την βγάλω απο το μυαλό μου ούτε για μια στιγμή.

----------


## marouba

Το Σάββατο πήγαμε στο πατρικό μου μαζί με την αδερφή μου να μαζέψουμε τα ρούχα της..... Είναι οτι πιο επώδυνο εχουμε περάσει!!!! Το κάναμε μόνο και μόνο για τον πατέρα μου γιατί εκείνος ζει καθημερινά εκεί και του είναι δύσκολο να βλέπει τα πράγματά της μέσα στο δωμάτιο τους. Βρήκαμε παλιές φωτογραφίες.... Αυτές τις μέρες είμαι πολύ κλεισμένη στον εαυτό μου, δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα.... Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά!!! Χτες το απόγευμα που γύρισα στο σπίτι μου κλείστηκα στο δωμάτιο μου από τις 6:00 το απόγευμα μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί που έφυγα για την δουλειά... Δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω ή να δω κανέναν!! Τα παιδιά ευτυχώς τα ανέλαβε ο άντρας μου....Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά, με νεύρα συνέχεια..... Φοβάμαι οτι κάποια στιγμή θα κάνει και ο άντρας μου το μεγάλο μπαμ!!! Αλλά δεν μπορώ δεν το κάνω επίτηδες!!!!

----------


## marouba

Ο πόνος δεν εχει σταματήσει!!!! Νιώθω οτι εχει σταματήσει η ζωή μου εκεί.... Θα λέτε όλοι αμάν πωπω πολύ μαμάκιας είσαι!!! Οχι παιδιά εχω ζήσει μαζί της απίστευτες καταστάσεις μέσα στα νοσοκομεία αλλά και έξω.Δεν γράφονται και δεν λέγονται! Πλέον θυμάμαι πράγματα απο παλιά μαζί της και θυμώνω γιατι δεν είναι κοντά μας να τα ζήσει!!! Δεν της άξιζε κατι τετοιο ακόμα!!! Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά!!! Εδω είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος που έστω και γραπτά εκφράζω αυτά που νιώθω μέσα μου. Πονάει πολύ!!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

Βγαλτα τοτε να ξεσκασεις ειναι αδικο να χανουμε καποιον δικο μας ανθρωπο και αυτος ο πονος γιατρευεται σιγα σιγα μονο με τον χρονο.Κουραγιο.

----------


## marouba

Μετά απο αρκετές μέρες ξαναμπήκα στο forum για να γράψω.... Το Σάββατο κάναμε τα τρίμηνα!!!! Θεέ μου πότε πέρασε ο καιρός!! Τελικά οσο περνάει ο καιρός είναι χειρότερα, οι αναμνήσεις οι εικόνες της όλα είναι μεσα στα μάτια μου και στο μυαλό μου. Πήγα τελικά για 3 μέρες στο χωριό του άντρα μου, χάλια!!!! Ολοι οσοι με έβλεπαν μου έλεγαν΄΄πωπω τι έπαθες και πόσο νέα ήταν και πολλά άλλα΄΄ Εγίνα χειρότερα απο ότι ήμουν!!! Από την Παρασκευή που μπήκα στην διαδικασία να φτιάξω εγω το στάρι δεν σταμάτησα να κλαίω και να την σκέφτομαι. Το Σάββατο πριν φύγω για το νεκροταφείο δεν το πίστευα τι έφτιαξα και που πάω. Το κλίμα με τον άντρα μου είναι χάλια, μου είπε κάποια πράγματα (μάλλον για να με ταρακουνήσει) δεν λέω φταίω και εγω νοιώθει πως τον έχω παραμελήσει...... Δεν ξέρω δεν είμαι καθόλου έτοιμη για να κάτσω να μιλήσω μαζί του... Νοιώθω πως καταρρέω......

----------


## RainAndWind

Marouba, συλλυπητήρια για τη μητέρα σου. Δε χρειάζεται να είσαι βράχος. Είναι νωρίς ακόμη. Ήταν υγιές που ο άντρας σου άνοιξε κι αυτός το πώς αισθάνεται αυτή την εποχή, αλλά δε χρειάζεται το άνοιγμά του να σε γεμίζει ενοχές. Κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς με αυτό που κουβαλάς αυτό τον καιρό. Θα σου έλεγα πως ο άντρας σου είναι ενήλικας και μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τις όποιες καταστάσεις, αλλά το γεγονός πως η συμπεριφορά του παιδιού έχει αλλάξει σε κάποιες του δραστηριότητες ίσως να είναι ένα καμπανάκι πως κάτι θέλει, κάτι ρουφάει από το περιβάλλον, κάτι δεν μπορεί ίσως να εκφράσει διαφορετικά. Έχετε συζητήσει με το παιδί για τον θάνατο, την απώλεια, τα συναισθήματά σου στην απώλεια αυτή, να το ρωτήσεις για τα δικά του συναισθήματα, αν του λείπει η γιαγιά? Ήταν κοντά της γενικά, είχαν καλή σχέση? Μπορεί και το ίδιο να την πεθυμά όσο εσύ, να του λείπει, να πονά εξίσου με σένα.

----------


## marouba

> Marouba, συλλυπητήρια για τη μητέρα σου. Δε χρειάζεται να είσαι βράχος. Είναι νωρίς ακόμη. Ήταν υγιές που ο άντρας σου άνοιξε κι αυτός το πώς αισθάνεται αυτή την εποχή, αλλά δε χρειάζεται το άνοιγμά του να σε γεμίζει ενοχές. Κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς με αυτό που κουβαλάς αυτό τον καιρό. Θα σου έλεγα πως ο άντρας σου είναι ενήλικας και μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τις όποιες καταστάσεις, αλλά το γεγονός πως η συμπεριφορά του παιδιού έχει αλλάξει σε κάποιες του δραστηριότητες ίσως να είναι ένα καμπανάκι πως κάτι θέλει, κάτι ρουφάει από το περιβάλλον, κάτι δεν μπορεί ίσως να εκφράσει διαφορετικά. Έχετε συζητήσει με το παιδί για τον θάνατο, την απώλεια, τα συναισθήματά σου στην απώλεια αυτή, να το ρωτήσεις για τα δικά του συναισθήματα, αν του λείπει η γιαγιά? Ήταν κοντά της γενικά, είχαν καλή σχέση? Μπορεί και το ίδιο να την πεθυμά όσο εσύ, να του λείπει, να πονά εξίσου με σένα.


Καλη σου μέρα, RainandWind...ξέρεις τι μου είπε ο πατέρας μου την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα; Οτι εγω τώρα είμαι ο αρχηγός της οικογένειας (έχω αλλα 2 αδέλφια και είμαι η μεσαία), δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το αντέξω αυτό αν είναι καλό ή κακό αυτό που μου είπε. Βράχος ωραία και σκληρή λέξη μόνο που δεν μπορώ να γίνω σκληρή.....Το κακό με εμένα είναι οτιν δεν ανοίγομαι δεν μιλάω αν εχω κάτι τα κρατάω μέσα μου για εμένα. Εδω είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορώ να τα γράψω.... Με τον πατέρα μου δεν ήμουν τόσο κοντά τόσα χρόνια οσο με την μητέρα μου και ίσως και εκείνος να θέλει να πιαστεί απο κάπου...... Οσον αφορά για τον γιό μου εχω ήδη μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο, μου εχει πει πως να το χειριστώ του εχω μιλήσει πολλές φορές. Είναι το πρώτο εγγόνι της οικογένειας και η μαμά μου του είχε αδυναμία όπως και ο μικρός φυσικά. Θέλω να ελπίζω με τις διακοπές του Πάσχα να ξέφυγε λίγο τον είδα οτι ήταν καλά.... Θα δείξει βέβαια. Με τον άντρα μου το περίμενα οτι κάποια στιγμή θα γινότανε αυτό. Δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι θα κάνω...... Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## liakleo

Καλημέρα σας. Την ίδια ακριβώς ημερομηνία (31-1-2011) έχασα και εγώ τη μητέρα μου μετά απο διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας και αφού ήταν σε καταστολή στην εντατική. Πόνεσα, έκλαψα , η μητέρα μου ήταν η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία. Πάνω που άρχισα λοιπόν να το "ξεπερνάω" όσω μπορώ, ανήμερα του Πάσχα, έφυγε και ο πατέρας μου απο έμφραγμα, την ώρα που κοιμόταν. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το σοκ μου να τον βρώ να "κοιμάται" τον αιώνιο ύπνο. Πραγματικά, έχω παραδώσει τα όπλα. Δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το διπλό αυτό πένθος, νιώθω ότι κάτι θα πάθω και εγώ (είχα και πριν τους θανάτους διάφορες φοβίες, κρίσεις πανικού και ψυχοσωματικά, και μάλιστα αρκετές φορές παλαιότερα είχα γράψει στο φόρουμ και πολύ με είχε βοηθήσει να αντιμετωπίσω τα θέματά μου), νιώθω ότι είναι η σειρά μου , φοβάμαι για το παιδί μου, για τον άντρα μου και ταράζομαι για όλα. Τι να κάνω, βοηθήστε με! Προς το παρόν, δεν παίρνω χαπάκια (στη μαμά μου δεν πήρα ούτε μισό) παρά μόνο neurobion και βαλεριάνα το βραδυ.

----------


## marouba

liakleo, λυπάμαι πολύ ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω!!! Με συγκλόνισε η ημερομηνία πρώτα και μετά όλα τα αλλα που έχεις γράψει...Λυπάμαι πολύ πραγματικά, μόλις διαβασα την ιστορία σου έβαλα στο μυαλό μου την δική μου θέση μην πάθει τώρα κάτι ο μπαμπάς μου. Το ξέρω δεν σου δίνω κουράγιο..... Είναι πολύ σκληρό αυτο που σου συνέβη... Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό και όσο μπορείς ψυχραιμία!!!!!! Είναι πολύ δύσκολο............

----------


## empar

liakleo, marouba. συλλυπητήρια για τις απώλειές σας. είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό να χάνονται από τη ζωή οι πιο αγαπημένοι άνθρωποι, οι γονείς. είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη και σίγουρα το σοκ ήταν τεράστιο για σας. αυτό που θέλω να σας πω, και νομίζω ότι θα σας κάνει καλό να το σκεφτείτε, είναι ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που έφυγαν, άφησαν πίσω τους ένα στίγμα στον κόσμο, και ειδικά ένα στίγμα σε εσάς. η ύπαρξή τους σας σημάδεψε και δεν θα τους ξεχάσετε ποτέ. και ό,τι σας δίδαξαν με την αγάπη και την αφοσίωσή τους, μια φροντίδα, έναν σοφό λόγο για σας, θα το μεταδώσετε στα παιδιά σας, και αυτά στα δικά τους και ούτω καθεξής. το ίχνος τους στον κόσμο δεν θα χαθεί ποτέ, ακόμη και αν οι ίδιοι χάθηκαν. πονάει να μην τους βλέπετε και να μην βιώνετε καταστάσεις μαζί τους, όμως σκεφτείτε ότι εκείνοι πια δεν έχουν συνείδηση του τι γίνεται. εκείνοι πια δεν πονούν, δεν υποφέρουν, δεν αγωνιούν. όπου κ αν είναι δεν ξέρουν τι συμβαίνει, είναι ήσυχοι. εκείνοι δεν ξέρουν καν ότι έφυγαν από τη ζωή. το κλάμα και η αγωνία σας είναι για το φόβο που συνοδεύει όλα τα ανθρώπινα όντα (και σε εσάς εντάθηκε, με τα γεγονότα του θανάτου των γονέων σας), το φόβο του θανάτου, αλλά όχι πια του δικού τους. 

αναγνωρίζω ότι ο πόνος σας είναι τεράστιος.

είστε όμως νέοι άνθρωποι και θα φροντίσετε τον εαυτό και την οικογένειά σας, θα ζήσετε μια καλή ζωή, στην οποία θα μεταφέρετε κ εσείς τα ιδιαίτερα μηνύματά σας στους ανθρώπους που σας περιβάλλουν, στην οικογένειά σας. έτσι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, ο φόβος του θανάτου θα απαλύνει, και από δω και στο εξής, θα φροντίσετε να απολαμβάνετε την κάθε μέρα, την κάθε στιγμή, με τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάτε.

κουράγιο

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλημέρα σας. Την ίδια ακριβώς ημερομηνία (31-1-2011) έχασα και εγώ τη μητέρα μου μετά απο διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας και αφού ήταν σε καταστολή στην εντατική. Πόνεσα, έκλαψα , η μητέρα μου ήταν η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία. Πάνω που άρχισα λοιπόν να το "ξεπερνάω" όσω μπορώ, ανήμερα του Πάσχα, έφυγε και ο πατέρας μου απο έμφραγμα, την ώρα που κοιμόταν. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το σοκ μου να τον βρώ να "κοιμάται" τον αιώνιο ύπνο. Πραγματικά, έχω παραδώσει τα όπλα. Δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το διπλό αυτό πένθος, νιώθω ότι κάτι θα πάθω και εγώ (είχα και πριν τους θανάτους διάφορες φοβίες, κρίσεις πανικού και ψυχοσωματικά, και μάλιστα αρκετές φορές παλαιότερα είχα γράψει στο φόρουμ και πολύ με είχε βοηθήσει να αντιμετωπίσω τα θέματά μου), νιώθω ότι είναι η σειρά μου , φοβάμαι για το παιδί μου, για τον άντρα μου και ταράζομαι για όλα. Τι να κάνω, βοηθήστε με! Προς το παρόν, δεν παίρνω χαπάκια (στη μαμά μου δεν πήρα ούτε μισό) παρά μόνο neurobion και βαλεριάνα το βραδυ.


καταρχήν συλληπητήρια... :Frown: 

δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο σοκ, από αυτο που πέρασες με τον μπαμπά σου και αυτή η διπλή απώλεια είναι λογικό να σε έχει τσακίσει.
Μην υπερεκτιμάς τις δυνάμεις σου, είναι λογικό να νιώθεις έτσι και να έχεις φοβίες πως θα χάσεις κάποιον δικό σου από τη στιγμή που βεβαιώθηκες πως ο θάνατος είναι δίπλα μας και πολλές φορές έρχεται τόσο απροειδοποίητα που μπορεί να σε τσακίσει.
Ανάμεσα στη λύση των χαπιών και του τίποτα, είναι να πας σε έναν ειδικό να σε στηρίξει αυτές τις στιγμές. 
Σίγουρα θα σου κάνει καλό και θα σε αποφορτίσει απ' ολα αύτά που σου συμβαίνουν.
Κουράγιο... :Smile:

----------


## marouba

empar, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, το ξέρω οτι κάποια στιγμή θα απαλύνει λίγο ο πόνος, όσο γίνεται βέβαια, όμως η απουσία της θα είναι εκεί και το γιατί θα αιωρείται....... Τώρα όμως είναι πολύ δύσκολα... και μακάρι να αντέξω ψυχικά και σωματικά εννοώ να ανταπεξέλθω στα πρέπει...... 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## carrie

Σαν την μητερα κανεις, σαν τον πατερα κανεις, σαν το παιδι θα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα. Τι δοκιμασιες, οι περισσοτερες αναποφευκτες, μας εχει η ζωη απο τη στιγμη που γεννιομαστε..

----------


## empar

> empar, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, το ξέρω οτι κάποια στιγμή θα απαλύνει λίγο ο πόνος, όσο γίνεται βέβαια, όμως η απουσία της θα είναι εκεί και το γιατί θα αιωρείται....... Τώρα όμως είναι πολύ δύσκολα... και μακάρι να αντέξω ψυχικά και σωματικά εννοώ να ανταπεξέλθω στα πρέπει...... 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ


το γιατί μπορεί να απαντηθεί. λόγω προβλημάτων υγείας και -κυρίως- λανθασμένων χειρισμών από τους γιατρούς.. σταθήκατε άτυχοι. γιατί σταθήκατε άτυχοι; αυτό κανείς δεν μπορεί να το απαντήσει, συμβαίνει όμως παντού γύρω μας.

όσο υπάρχει μέσα σου η αγάπη για τη μανούλα σου, θα είναι ζωντανή. θα τη μνημονεύεις στα παιδιά σου, θα τη σκέφτεσαι και θα συγκινείσαι. θα νιώθεις τυχερή που σε μεγάλωσε μια τέτοια γυναίκα, θα παίρνεις παράδειγμα. πάντοτε θα είναι μέσα σου. 

σου εύχομαι να ξεπεράσεις τα πάντα και να βγεις δυνατή, γιατί αυτό θα ήθελε η μανούλα σου! 

σου στέλνω τη νοητή μου αγκαλιά και συμπαράσταση

----------


## empar

> Σαν την μητερα κανεις, σαν τον πατερα κανεις, σαν το παιδι θα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα. Τι δοκιμασιες, οι περισσοτερες αναποφευκτες, μας εχει η ζωη απο τη στιγμη που γεννιομαστε..


αχ carrie.. από τη στιγμή που γεννιόμαστε φοβόμαστε τη στιγμή που θα πάψουμε να υπάρχουμε.. αυτό κι αν είναι φορτίο για να κουβαλήσει κανείς..

----------


## liakleo

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα λόγια παρηγοριάς. Η μητέρα μου ήταν 66, ο πατέρας μου 70, ένας δραστήριος άνθρωπος που έτρεχε σε όλα και για όλους και που πάντα είχα γερές αντιπαραθέσεις. Μετά το θάνατο της μητέρας μου τον "ξαναβρήκα" με την έννοια ότι είχαμε γίνει πάλι φίλοι, πίναμε καφέ παρεούλα, τον βοηθούσα και με βοηθούσε.
Την Δευτέρα του Πάσχα με περίμενε για να μου δώσει μαγειρίτσα που είχε μαγειρέψει ο ίδιος. Τον παρακαλούσαμε να κάνει Πάσχα μαζί μας, δεν ήθελε. Ολη σχεδόν την Μεγ. Εβδομάδα είμασταν μαζί, μόνο το ΣΚ έλειψα και ήθελα να τον πάρω μαζί μου αλλά αρνιόταν. Μ' έχουν φάει τα "αν". Αν δεν είχα φύγει, αν τον τραβούσα με το ζόρι, αν, αν....
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω που να πάω, σε ποιον ειδικό, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον ιδιαίτερα. Θα πρέπει να ψάξω, να ρωτήσω.

----------


## liakleo

> liakleo, λυπάμαι πολύ ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω!!! Με συγκλόνισε η ημερομηνία πρώτα και μετά όλα τα αλλα που έχεις γράψει...Λυπάμαι πολύ πραγματικά, μόλις διαβασα την ιστορία σου έβαλα στο μυαλό μου την δική μου θέση μην πάθει τώρα κάτι ο μπαμπάς μου. Το ξέρω δεν σου δίνω κουράγιο..... Είναι πολύ σκληρό αυτο που σου συνέβη... Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό και όσο μπορείς ψυχραιμία!!!!!! Είναι πολύ δύσκολο............


Τον μπαμπά σου και τα μάτια σου.

----------


## marouba

> Τον μπαμπά σου και τα μάτια σου.


Αχ αυτό κάνω μην νομίζεις και ο αντρας μου οσο μπορεί τον έχουμε απο κοντά γιατί μένουμε και σχετικά κοντά σε σχέση με τα άλλα 2 μου αδέλφια...

----------


## liakleo

> Αχ αυτό κάνω μην νομίζεις και ο αντρας μου οσο μπορεί τον έχουμε απο κοντά γιατί μένουμε και σχετικά κοντά σε σχέση με τα άλλα 2 μου αδέλφια...


Εγώ δεν έχω αδέλφια, προσπαθούσα να είμαι κοντά του με καθημερινή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία και όποτε δεν είχα άλλες υποχρεώσεις (καθότι μάνα, με παιδί στη δευτέρα δημοτικού και εργαζόμενη 9-5) ήμουν κοντά του. Αν είχε πάει στον γιατρό ο πατέρας μου ίσως να προλαβαινε την καρδούλα του αλλά δυστυχώς ούτε ντεπόν δεν έπαιρνε, ήταν τελείως αρνητικός στους γιατρούς και τα νοσοκομεία.

----------


## marouba

Είσαι σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!!!! Αυτό το αν και το γιατί μάλλον θα μας πάρει καιρό για να το ΄΄χωνέψουμε΄΄. Ψάξε να βρεις βοήθεια!!!! Απο κάποιον ειδικό, νομίζω πως κάθε Δήμος έχει κάποιες ανάλογες υπηρεσίες ή μετά σε ιδιωτη.....

----------


## marouba

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έπαθα κάτι το οποίο δεν το έχω ξαναπεράσει ποτέ.... Χάθηκα δεν ήξερα που βρισκόμουν με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία και ένα σφίξιμο στην καρδιά.... Το μόνο που κατάφερα να κάνω είναι να πάρω την ψυχολόγο μου και να της ζητήσω βοήθεια.... Με ήρέμησε τηλεφωνικώς όσο μπορούσε.... Δεν θέλει να μου δώσει χάπια.... Την επόμενη μέρα μου είπε κάτσε και μίλησε με τον άντρα σου και βγάλε τα συναισθήματα σου.... Είναι κάτι που δεν το κάνω δυστυχώς... Κλείνομαι και δεν θέλω να μιλήσω σε κανέναν.... Το έκανα βγήκαμε για φαγητό, αρχικά φοβόμουν και ήξερα οτι δεν θα βγεί τίποτα.. Όμως προς μεγάλη εκπληξη είπα πολλά όπως και εκείνος.. Του ζήτησα χρόνο... Απο αυτό το κομμάτι ηρέμησα..... Το Σαββατοκύριακο όμως οι σκέψεις επανήλθαν πιο δυνατές και ειδικά την Κυριακή λόγω της γιορτής της μητέρας μου ήρθαν εικόνες απο το νοσοκομείο και ειδικά τις τελευτείες μέρες στην εντατική.... Δεν ξέρω τελικά είναι πολύ σκληρό...........

----------


## gus1973

marouba δεν έχω χάσει κάποιο τόσο κοντινό πρόσωπο...
Σαν παιδί έχω ζήσει μια σειρά από παράπλευρα πένθη...
Είναι σημαντικό το ότι δοκίμασες να εκφράσεις τα συναισθήματα σου στον άνθρωπο σου και ακόμη σημαντικότερο το ότι είδες στην πράξη ότι η εξομολόγηση "δούλεψε"... έστω και λίγο... ένιωσες κάποια αποφόρτιση έστω και για κάποιες μέρες...
Προσπάθησε να συντηρήσεις την επικοινωνία με τον σύντροφο σου. Τον έχεις και σε έχει ανάγκη... μείνε κοντά... 
Καμιά φορά εμμένουμε στο να υποθέτουμε για το τι σκέφτεται ο άλλος ή για το πως μας βλέπει, για το αν θα μας καταλάβει ή όχι, για τον αν είναι σε θέση να μας προσφέρει βοήθεια... μπλέκουμε σε μια αλληλουχία σκέψεων που απλά δυσκολεύουν όλο και περισσότερο την κατάσταση... ευτυχώς που πολλές φορές η πράξη μας διαψεύδει...

----------


## marouba

Μετά από τόσο καιρό μπήκα ξανά..... Είχα την ανάγκη να γράψω... Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι εχει απαλύνει ο πόνος. Προσπαθω να το παλέψω. Αυτές οι άτιμες σκέψεις όμως δεν σ' αφήνουν!!!! Οτι και να κάνω το μυαλό μου είναι εκεί, να την θυμάται.... Τα νεύρα μου πάνε και ερχονται ακόμα. Πήγα προχτές στο νεκροταφείο και ηταν η πρώτη φορά που της μίλησα και εκλαιγα ρωτώντας την γιατι και μου λείπεις απίστευτα!!!!!!!!
Πλησιάζουν 9 μήνες απο τότε και το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι ένα τίποτα. Γελάω μπροστά στους άλλους και μέσα μου υποφέρω ακόμα. Κρύβομαι κάποιες στιγμες απο τους δικους μου να μην με δουν να κλαίω. 
Είναι τοσα πολλά που θέλω να γράψω.........
Η αδερφή μου πήγε σε γάμο την Κυριακή και χόρεψε.. Με πείραξε τόσο πολύ εγω δεν εχω πάει πουθενά ουτε σε γιορτή..... Ο καθένας θα μου πείτε είναι διαφορετικός απο τον άλλον και ζει την απώλεια διαφορετικά. Δεν της είπα τίποτα....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εσυ την περνας με καταθλιψη μαλλον.....αμα σου πω ''κανε κουραγιο'' θα μαι κοινοτυπη αλλα μερικες φορες οι κοινοτυπιες ειναι που αμα τις δεις αλλιως σε βοηθανε! αν δεν αντεχεις, επισκεψουν καποιον να μιλησεις να ξαλαφρυνεις! η ζωη συνεχιζεται και ολα γινονται για καποιο λογο.... να χαρεις και να μεγαλωνεις τα παιδια σου και οσοι αφησαμε πισω να μαστε σιγουροι πως ηταν ευτυχισμενοι μαζι μας. μην αφηνεσαι και χασεις χρονια που μετα δεν γυριζουν πισω

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## γιώτα2

.................................................. ...........................

----------


## Konstantinoss

Marouba ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες πολύ, λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για το χαμό της μητέρας σου, ελπίζω να το περάσεις όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται. Αυτά μας ταρακουνάνε και μας λένε να τους δείχνουμε την αγάπη μας όσο ακόμη τους έχουμε.

----------


## γιώτα2

μακαρι να το σκεφτονταν πολλοι αυτο που λες Κωνταντινε, γιατι μετα οταν εκεινη η ερημη μανα φυγει απο την ζωη τοτε φοβαμαι οτι θα πονεσουν περισσοτερο γιατι δεν της εδειξαν αγαπη,σεβασμο,γιατι ποτε δεν την αγκαλιασαν, παρα για τον χαμο της.αλλα μετα θα ειναι αργα.

----------


## marouba

Στις 31 Ιανουαρίου θα κλείσει 1 χρόνο μακριά........ Ο άντρας μου μου είπε αυτά που μου λέτε οτι εχω επιλέξει να ζω με το πένθος μου.... Το ξέρω έχει δίκιο!!!! Δεν κάνω όμως τίποτα επίτηδες είναι απίστευτα σκληρό....... Μου λείπει αφάνταστα!!! Την σκέφτομαι συνέχεια.... Προχτές γιόρταζε ο μπαμπάς μου και είχα πάει στο πατρικό μου για δουλειές, δεν ήταν ουτε και εκείνος καλά. Σ' ενα τηλέφωνο που τον πήραν τον ακουσα να λέει ΄΄αστα άλλες χρονιές..... τέλος πάντων....΄΄΄ έβαλα τα κλάματα χωρίς να με δει. Τον βλέπω και σκέφτομαι πως ζει στο σπίτι μόνος του... Εγω πήγα για λίγες ώρες και έγινα λίωμα, όλα μου θύμιζαν εκείνη. Νίωθω ενα μαύρο πράγμα, μαύρα όλα!!!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ξανά να είμαι όπως παλιά. Ξέρω ξέρω με τον χρόνο....... Με τον αντρα μου είμαστε σε μια οριζόντια γραμμή, εγω στο δωμάτιο μου ξαπλωμένη εκεινος στον καναπέ και τα παιδιά μπαλάκι, προσπαθω να είμαι εντάξει απέναντι τους.... Η μικρή κόρη μου είπε στον αντρα μου οτι δεν θέλει να ξαναέρθει μαζί στο νεκροταφείο γιατί μετά η μαμά είναι χαλια..... Αυτό μου το είπε πάνω σε τσακωμό ο ίδιος, μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια βέβαια...... Το ξέρω δεν είμαι καλά κάνω κακό στην υγεία μου και στους γύρω μου και δεν ξέρω που θα με χτυπήσει όλο αυτό....

----------


## SCORPION

Γεια σου ! καλό κουράγιο .. σου γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές κλαίγοντας, είμαι γιος μιας υπέροχης μάνας που έφυγε 13/9/2009. είναι δυνατή εμπειρία... ένας χρόνος είναι πολύ νωρίς για τους περισσότερους , είσαι πολύ ευαίσθητη και αυτό είναι καλό! γιατί να μην είναι καλό ; εγώ τον πρώτο καιρό έως και 6 μήνες ήμουν μουδιασμένος λες και δεν επρόκειτο για την δική μου μάνα! οι άλλοι με παρεξηγούσαν. ο καθένας μας το βιώνει διαφορετικά,την βλέπω στα όνειρά μου ... είναι καλό που έχω δυο κόρες η μικρή 7 ετών βάζει τα κλάματα χωρίς να έχουμε αναφερθεί στην γιαγιά είτε την βλέπει σε όνειρο είτε απλά την θυμάται... η μεγάλη 12 ετών φέρνει το όνομά της ... σε συμπονώ. Δεν είμαι ειδικός να σου δώσω συμβουλή εγώ ασχολούμαι με τα παιδιά , η γυναίκα μου γεμίζει το κενό που άφησε εκείνη στην ζωή μου! σου εύχομαι ολόκαρδα καλό κουράγιο..

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Συλληπητήρια.. να θυμάσαι ότι η αγάπη δε χάνεται... και τώρα που έχει περάσει σε μια άλλη διάσταση εξακολουθείς να την αγαπάς και σίγουρα κι εκείνη το ίδιο...

----------


## marouba

Γεια σας και πάλι, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε...... Φέτος ήταν οι χειρότερες γιορτές μου αν λαβουμε υπόψιν μας οτι πέρσυ είμασταν ΟΛΟΙ στο σπίτι μου.... Δεν στόλισα φυσικά, εξήγησα στα παιδιά μου τον λόγο. Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια την καθε μερα που περναει και θυμάμαι την κάθε μέρα απο πέρσυ σε ποιο στάδιο ήταν και τι περνούσε μεχρι το τέλος. Την Παρασκευή γιόρταζε και θυμάμαι πέρσυ της κάναμε την γιοστή της στο νοσοκομείο. Έχω νεύρα ξεσπάω σε όλους και σε όλα, μου ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ!!!!!! Κλείνομαι πάλι στο δωμάτιο μου και δεν θέλω κανέναν............. Δεν αντέχω άλλο κάθε μερα που περνάει νομίζω είναι και χειρότερα. Στις 31 Ιανουαρίου κλείνει χρόνο και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ακόμα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να γράψω τα συναισθήματα είναι πάνω απο τις λέξεις.................................

----------


## ioannis2

Καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου, είναι κάτι που δύσκολα ξεπερνιέται. Θα λεγα δοκίμασε λίγο, όταν έρχεται στη σκέψη σου ο πόνος βάζε στη θέση του τις ευχάριστες αναμνησεις που εζησες μαζί της, ότι ήσουν πάντα εντάξει μαζι της και την αγαπούσες και ότι έφυγε ευτυχισμενη με αυτα που εσυ πετυχες στη ζωή σου. Είναι πολύ μεγαλη απώλεια, προσπάθησε με τετοιους τροπους όσο γινεται να απαλήνεις τον πόνο. Αφοσιωσου παραπάνω στα παιδια σου, βάλε τα περισσότερο στο επικεντρο της προσοχής και της σκέψης σου, αυτο θα σου ζητουσε αν μπορουσε να μιλησει μαζι σου τωρα απο την αιωνια ζωη όπου βρισκεται. Και όσο μπορεις μην κλεινεσαι στο δωματιο και στις σκεψεις σου. Σου ευχομαι ότι καλύτερο στη ζωή σου και ο πόνος να σου γινει μια ευχαριστη αναμνηση ενος ανθρωπου που αγαπησες. Δυστυχως είναι κι αυτα τα ασχημα στο παιχνιδι της ζωης.

----------


## lavie

Εγώ πάλευα 6 χρόνια που είχε αλτχάιμερ,τώρα έχουν περάσει άλλα εξήμιση που έχει πεθάνει, ήταν το άλλο μου μισό. Πέρυσι πέρασα ένα βαρύ χειρουργείου και πολλές φορές πριν μάθω τι συμβαίνει ήταν σαν όραμα από πάνω μου όταν κοιμόμουν. Κλαίω...την αγαπώ και ας έχω κόρες μεγάλα ,η μάνα είναι μία ποτέ δε θα το ξεπεράσω νομίζω...

----------


## kaity

αχ η μανουλα..και δικια μου γλυκια εφυγε νωρις.. νιωθω αδεια ,κενο...την σκεφτομαι παντα..ειδα τη μητερα της πριν λιγες μερες και αφησα τον εαυτο μου να κλαψει μπροστα σε ολους..τουλαχιστον να με αγκαλιασει η γιαγια μου.. ποσο αναγκη το ειχα τελικα...

----------


## julias

> Γεια σας και πάλι, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε...... Φέτος ήταν οι χειρότερες γιορτές μου αν λαβουμε υπόψιν μας οτι πέρσυ είμασταν ΟΛΟΙ στο σπίτι μου.... Δεν στόλισα φυσικά, εξήγησα στα παιδιά μου τον λόγο. Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια την καθε μερα που περναει και θυμάμαι την κάθε μέρα απο πέρσυ σε ποιο στάδιο ήταν και τι περνούσε μεχρι το τέλος. Την Παρασκευή γιόρταζε και θυμάμαι πέρσυ της κάναμε την γιοστή της στο νοσοκομείο. Έχω νεύρα ξεσπάω σε όλους και σε όλα, μου ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ!!!!!! Κλείνομαι πάλι στο δωμάτιο μου και δεν θέλω κανέναν............. Δεν αντέχω άλλο κάθε μερα που περνάει νομίζω είναι και χειρότερα. Στις 31 Ιανουαρίου κλείνει χρόνο και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ακόμα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να γράψω τα συναισθήματα είναι πάνω απο τις λέξεις.................................


Κοπελα μου κανε κουραγιο, και εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου στα εξι μου, και ακομα δεν μπορω να πω οτι το εχω ξεπερασει πληρως. Αυτο που μπορω να πω σιγουρα, επειδη ειχαμε τον τελευταιο καιρο μια περιπετεια με την υγεια της μητερας μου που με ταρακουνησε πολυ ψυχολογικα, ειναι οτι τελικα δεν μπορουμε να ξεχασουμε τους ανθρωπους μας, απλα μαθαινουμε καποια στιγμη να ζουμε χωρις αυτους, χωρις πονο. Αυτο που εχεις μεσα σου ειναι ΑΓΑΠΗ, και αυτο ειναι λυτρωτικο. Να παρεις αυτην την αγαπη και να την προσφερεις εκει που την εχουν αναγκη, εκει που στην ζητανε, στον αντρα σου, στα παιδια σου, όπου θες. Μονο αυτο θα σε ανακουφισει παρα πολυ. Η απωλεια ξεπερνιεται με κλαμα και ζεστη αγκαλια! Να τα βιωσεις και τα δυο..
Με εκτιμηση

----------


## marouba

Σήμερα κλείνει 1 χρόνο μακριά μας, είναι η χειρότερη μέρα της ζωής μου. Το Σάββατο κάναμε το μνημόσυνο, ήμουν σαν φυτό δεν μου βγήκαν κλάματα........ Σήμερα όμως είμαι χάλια απορώ πως ήρθα στην δουλειά μου. Την βλέπω συνέχεια μπροστά μου, σκέφτομαι τις τελευταίες ώρες, μετράω το κάθε λεπτό που περάσαμε πριν 1 χρόνο στην εντατική..... 
Έχεις δίκιο Julias σε αυτα που μου γράφεις όπως όλοι σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Αλλά πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά........... 
Σ' αγαπώ και θα σ' αγαπώ για πάντα ψυχούλα μου!

----------


## julias

> Σήμερα κλείνει 1 χρόνο μακριά μας, είναι η χειρότερη μέρα της ζωής μου. Το Σάββατο κάναμε το μνημόσυνο, ήμουν σαν φυτό δεν μου βγήκαν κλάματα........ Σήμερα όμως είμαι χάλια απορώ πως ήρθα στην δουλειά μου. Την βλέπω συνέχεια μπροστά μου, σκέφτομαι τις τελευταίες ώρες, μετράω το κάθε λεπτό που περάσαμε πριν 1 χρόνο στην εντατική..... 
> Έχεις δίκιο Julias σε αυτα που μου γράφεις όπως όλοι σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Αλλά πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά........... 
> Σ' αγαπώ και θα σ' αγαπώ για πάντα ψυχούλα μου!


Φυσικα και θα την αγαπας, για παντα. Απλα σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα πονας τοσο πολυ! Να εισαι σιγουρη. Δωσε και παρε αγαπη. Η μονη λυση!!!

----------


## liakleo

Marouba, να μαστε καλά να θυμόμαστε τις μανούλες μας! Είναι ξεκούραστες εκει που είναι.

----------


## lavie

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ...Εγώ με αυτά που περνάω την είδα στον ύπνο μου έριχνε νερά κ μου είπε πως δε θα φύγει αν δε τα τακτοποιήσει όλα,θα πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι με τα όνειρα έχω κάτι ιδιαίτερο ψυχικά

----------


## heibi

τα ονειρα κατι συμβολιζουν γενικα

----------


## lavie

ναι κ εμένα ήδη άρχισε να βγαίνει,βρήκα φαγητό για τα παιδάκια μου,κουρεύουν το δάνειο του σπιτιού μου κ δε θα το χάσω...μέσα σε 3 εβδομάδες έχει κάνει ανεπανάληπτα πράγματα , να τις θυμάστε τις μανούλες κ να ανάβετε το καντήλι είναι ότι πιο ιερό, μας χάρισαν τη ζωή, ακόμη κ ζωή με δυσκολίες-ο πόνος λέει είναι το αλάτι της ζωής κ από τις δυσκολίες μαθαίνουμε,μανούλα είμαι κ ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω με βοήθησαν εδώ κ άλλαξα πρώτα για τον εαυτό μου κ έπειτα γιατί πρέπει να σταθώ βράχος στο αίμα μου*σαν την μητέρα κανείς*

----------


## vlack_swan

Τι κάνεις marouba, είσαι καλύτερα; Συλλυπητήρια! Πολύ κρίμα για τη μαμά σου. Σε καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, αλλα απο δική μου εμπειρία θα σου πώ να μην κρατάς μέσα σου όλα αυτά που νιώθεις. Βρες έναν άνθρωπο να τα λες.

----------


## Karol

Μαλλον ειναι ο χειροτερος πονος , αυτος και το να χανει η μανα το παιδι!! Γιατι η ζωη να εχει τετοιο τελος?! Δεν θα συμφιλιωθουμε ευκολα με αυτο!!!! Συλληπιτιρια ευχομαι , και καλη δυναμη !! Ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχεις τα παιδια σου και χαρη σε αυτα θα βρεις την δυναμη και θα τα βγαλεις περα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marouba

Καλημέρα σε όλους, μπήκα πάλι μετά από πολύ καιρό..... Είχα την ανάγκη να γράψω εδώ το πως αισθάνομαι.... Τον Ιανουάριο θα κλείσει 2 χρόνια μακριά μας χωρίς να την αισθάνομαι,να την ακούω, να μιλάμε. Δεν γράφω να την βλέπω γιατί ευτυχώς την βλέπω συχνά στα όνειρα μου. Προσπαθώ και συνεχίζω την ζωή μου, δυστυχώς όμως δεν παύει να υπάρχει αυτό το κενό!!!!! Εδω και 2 μέρες δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά ψυχολογικά, εχω απίστευτα νεύρα, δεν μιλάω και είμαι κλεισμένη πάλι στο δωμάτιο μου όπως ΤΟΤΕ!!!!! Ολοι γράφετε οτι ο καιρός είναι ο γιατρός, ναι είναι αλλά υπάρχει και αυτό το αλλά........ Μου λείπει πάρα πολύ...... Κάποτε είχαμε πάει σε μια εκδήλωση μαζί και ευτυχώς είχα τραβήξει ενα βιντεάκι που δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται αλλά ακούγεται το γέλιο της!!!! Κάπου κάπου το βάζω και την ακούω έστω και έτσι!!!!!! Ουφ είναι πολύ σκληρό ........

----------


## cina

Η δική μου εκδοχή: δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου η μάνα μου, παλιότερα είχα ευχηθεί να πέθαινε, δεν ξέρω βέβαια πως θα νιώσω όταν αυτό συμβεί, πάντως μιλώντας για τώρα τη βλέπω αραιά και που, αν και μένουμε πολύ κοντά, και δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη της, η σχέση μας είναι εντελώς τυπική,την έχω απομυθοποιήσει εντελώς από τότε που έκανα δικά μου παιδιά, είδα τα τραγικά λάθη της που ποτέ δεν θα συγχωρέσω. Για μένα η μάνα που με γέννησε δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι αξίζει και την αγάπη μου ή το σεβασμό μου.
Καταλαβαίνω πως είναι να χάνεις κάποιον που αγαπάς, μόνο που για να το νιώσω πρέπει να βάλω στη θέση αυτή κάποιον που αγαπώ δηλ. τα παιδιά μου πρώτα και μετά τον άντρα μου.

----------


## lilly64

marouba μου καταλαβαίνω ότι ήσουν πολύ δεμένη με τη μανούλα σου και το γεγονός ότι ήταν πολύ νέα χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα.Είχες κάθε δικαίωμα να βιώσεις το πένθος σου.
Εγώ όμως θέλω να σε ρωτήσω:
εσύ είχες μανούλα και είχες προφανώς τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες από εκείνη
στα παιδάκια σου με ποιό δικαίωμα στερείς αυτό το προνόμιο??????????
ο άντρας σου δεν έχει μάνα??
θα μπορούσες εσύ να υποστείς αυτήν την ατμόσφαιρα μέσα στο σπίτι να είναι μόνιμη??????????
θα σου πω εγώ την δική μου άποψη για την αγάπη και τον θάνατο μήπως και σε βοηθήσω
αγάπη δεν είναι να βλέπεις τον άλλον,να τον αγγίζεις,να του μιλάς
αγάπη είναι να είσαι ευτυχισμένος που είναι καλά ακόμη κι αν βρίσκεται στην άλλη άκρη της γης
αγάπη είναι να πιστεύεις ότι είναι διαρκώς δίπλα σου κάποιος ακόμη κι έχει <<φύγει>> 20 χρόνια πριν
αγάπη είναι να νοιώθεις ευτυχισμένη διότι πιστεύεις ότι εκεί που έχει πάει είναι καλύτερα για εκείνη παρόλο που εσύ τη στερείσαι
πάψε λοιπόν να κάνεις μίζερη τη ζωή της οικογένειάς σου
δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα
αν δεν μπορείς να το καταφέρεις μόνη σου ζήτα βοήθεια


ΥΓ.
πάντως το γεγονός ότι η οικογένειά σου δε σε γεμίζει ώστε να ξεπεράσεις τη μητέρα σου εμένα μου φαίνεται περίεργο.
όλοι χάσαμε τους γονείς μας
πονέσαμε,κλάψαμε,πενθήσαμε
μέχρι εκεί
ΖΗΤΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------

